# New/Old woodworking videos



## Chris D (Jul 8, 2021)

Greetings fellow woodworkers,

Revived from the archives is a woodworking video from the past. I have about 120 videos to share.






Contemporary Chest of Drawers

Chris DeHut


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You may have excellent content and be willing to share it, all a good thing. But, since You Tube is a "for profit" enterprise, you will also need to add content and participate in the discussions here in order to satisfy that requirement. If not, the Moderators may take issue with your posts, I donno?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I never watch anyone's videos, why I ask for pictures instead..


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> You may have excellent content and be willing to share it, all a good thing. But, since You Tube is a "for profit" enterprise, you will also need to add content and participate in the discussions here in order to satisfy that requirement. If not, the Moderators may take issue with your posts, I donno?


I wonder whether @woodnthings is jumping to conclusions here. So far, all I know is:

Back in the day, @Chris D created an innovative subscription "magazine" where the content was distributed in DVD videos, rather than the typical print magazine. 
He created woodworking DVDs and mailed them to the subscribers of the magazine. After over 100 issues, he shut it down. The mailed DVD distribution model was no longer viable. That was many years ago.
A couple weeks ago, Chris started posting those videos on YouTube. Whether it would be considered generous or a cynical attempt to monetize his investment is subject to interpretation. I believe that both were considerations.
Chris started this thread to announce that he is uploading those videos to the internet and making them available to everyone. He put them on YouTube, which is the place where people do that.
-> In my opinion, it is a very generous thing to do and a great contribution to the woodworking community that I appreciate. I doubt it will make big money, but I hope it helps his woodworking budget a little. This is an appropriate forum for Chris to announce the availability those videos.

I hope Chris joins and participates in our community to ask woodworking questions and answer the questions of others. (I have seen nothing that leads me to conclude that Chris will constantly spam our forums just to drive traffic to his YouTube channel. At this point, he certainly got the message.)

I want to thank Chris for sharing his magazine with all of us and the rest of the world. I hope it works out for him.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Tool Agnostic said:


> *I hope Chris joins and participates in our community* to ask woodworking questions and answer the questions of others. (I have seen nothing that leads me to conclude that Chris will constantly spam our forums just to drive traffic to his YouTube channel. At this point, he certainly got the message.)


This was exactly my point! If he only posts the You Tube videos, both the Moderators who "liked" my post will more than likely give him the same suggestion, or at worst restrict his account. The generousity factor I mentioned as well, but The Forum Rules apply to all members. He certainly has a lot to offer as I stated, so there should be no problem joining in the discussions here! It was my way of trying to help keep a new member within the guidelines, and not meant to discourage him by any means.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

for the record: I have already talked with Chris and he knows the way we do things here.
he will be abiding to our desires and rules and hopefully we can see some of his projects soon.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you all for your comments etc. 

John Smith and I talked about how I can work within the forum rules and what is and is not acceptable. 

I understand the desire to have me participate in written word etc. so that I would bring value to the forum. However, by providing these videos to anyone and everyone, I feel that I am contributing. I am contributing a lot of experience, a lot of knowledge, free projects for people to build complete with video instructions and dimensioned drawings - all for free. I am not, do not, will not ask anyone for money. I do not sell woodworking Products, I do not advertise products, I do not partner with Amazon as a reseller. The companion website where you can download the drawings is not commercial and not even promoted as a resource outside of links from the YouTube channel.

I will be posting a link to the various videos at a rate of about 1 per week. Which section I post in will be what section I feel that the video would benefit the members of the forum best. For example, Turning video announcements would probably be best in the turning forum etc. John and I agreed that if I wander into "no no" territory, he or the other moderates will coral me and get me back on track and I really appreciate that cooperation.

To clarify a few points...
I started the YouTube channel over a year ago, uploading one video per week. Of the 6000 watch hours so far, comments have been: polite, welcoming, and very appreciative. 
I am not making any money, YET. Probably later this year I might be able to monetize the channel. I hope that it will generate a bit of revenue to help support my hobbies in my retirement, doubtful, but I have dreams too. 

John and Tool Agnostic, you both understand me very well and I really appreciate that understanding. 

Thanks for the opportunity to share my creations as they were originally intended 18 years ago when I created them - as a way of sharing my knowledge to the benefit of anyone that wants to watch.

Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

A great example is the way that @Kenbo posts his YouTube videos in a single thread, where each new video is a reply/post in the same thread. I like that Kenbo does _not_ create separate, individual threads for each video, and how the progression of videos is easy to follow in the single thread. He starts a new thread every year. See:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/threads/on-this-weeks-show-2021.224556


----------



## Chris D (Jul 8, 2021)

Tool Agnostic,

Thanks for that recommendation, I love that method and will use it. So much cleaner and less intrusive than my original plan.

Chris D


----------

